# Atlanta Bully Fest- October 8, 2011- Hosted by ATL's own Bully the Kid



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

3 shows! I will post more information later, but if you are going to be in the area please come out! We will be doing Bowling for Bullies the night before too. Every strike bowled BTK will donate a bag of dog food to the Atlanta Bully Rescue. 
​


----------



## NVEOUS (Sep 24, 2011)

I think I'm gonna have to go to this!! Bring the pups along too?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

NVEOUS said:


> I think I'm gonna have to go to this!! Bring the pups along too?


You can bring them just make sure you bring crates. If your dog is ABKC registered then you only pay to show your dog. Anyone who wants to do bowling for bullies pm me


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Show Info:
*Atlanta Bully Fest 2011*
October 8th, 2011

Canine Crossing Dog Park
4951 Camp Drive
College Park, GA

Ahh yeah your boy Bully The Kid and Rolando are back at it again with another banging ABKC Event!

Three (3) ABKC Shows put on by yours truly BTK and ABKC Senior Judge Rolando Mata. And if that wasn't enough we teamed up with Thruth Kennels to add their third annual Mega Fun Show to this event...This is one that you definitely don't want to miss!!!

Come out and represent...we're calling out the best the South has to offer...GA where you at? If ...you're in the surrounding states, you gotta make it out...FL, AL, SC, NC, TN, KY, MS, Up north too...where you at!!!

So much going on with this one! 

* Bring your own set up.
* No entrance fee, no parking fee, no set up fee, just pay show entries and show your dogs!!!
* ABKC Temporary Numbers available.
* Tent set up available upon request. If you don't have your own set up, no problem...we got you covered. Set up includes pop up tent, table, and two (2) chairs in a prime location all for only $150. Supplies are limited, reserve yours today ($75 deposit required).

Stay tuned for more details...Make sure to add it to your calendar!!!

ABKC Judges:

Senior Judge Skip Miller
Judge Rodrigo Silva
TBA

Show Times:

Show 1 - 9 am
Show 2 - 11:30 am
Fun Show - 1:30 pm 
Show 3 - 3:00 pm

Pre-Enter right on-line and pay through PayPal, nice and easy...no lines, no hassle.

Pre-Entry at: www.atlantabullyfest.com
PayPal to: [email protected]

Hotel:

Days Inn College Park/Airport
4505 Best Rd
College Park, GA 30337
Off I-85 S Exit 71

$58 per night - includes pet fee
*** Mention the ABKC Dog Show ***

Questions??? 

E-mail Us at: [email protected]
or 
Call: Bully The Kid - (770) 331-5905 or Rolando - (404) 819-6332


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Bumping this


----------

